# Blocking Ports on BSNL Dataone



## Charley (Apr 10, 2009)

How to block the ports UDP 10599 and UDP 22000?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 11, 2009)

Use a firewall. 

www.comodo.com
www.zonealarm.com


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 11, 2009)

Or if you want to I think you can enter the router and set it to disable certain ports.


----------



## Charley (Apr 15, 2009)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Use a firewall.
> 
> www.comodo.com
> www.zonealarm.com



I downloaded it. Can you tell me how to do it ?



FilledVoid said:


> Or if you want to I think you can enter the router and set it to disable certain ports.



Explain the steps, please.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 17, 2009)

In Zone alarm, you will get a Firewall tab. There you can find the option to Block the ports by ticking the appropriate one.


----------

